# MRI and MRA



## cgilbert58 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can you bill an MRI of the brain with an MRA of the head with a modifier?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 7, 2013)

cgilbert58 said:


> Can you bill an MRI of the brain with an MRA of the head with a modifier?



If 2 separate exams are ordered, medically necessary, and performed you can bill both.  

Remember when you were a kid and dividing up candy - 1 for me, 1 for you?  Well, the MRI and MRI must be entirely separate like that - you can't use any one image for both MRI and MRA.  
In general, clinical indications are different - though not always, but make sure the ordering doctor really wants 2 exams.


----------

